# Lyft promo. Tip $ 5 and Paypal matches $ 5 to charity



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Lets see if it flys


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

*Paying it forward with tips.* It's because of you that our passengers love Lyft. To show our appreciation, we're encouraging $5 tips this season. For each one, the good folks at PayPal will make a $5 donation to Meals on Wheels America and its local members, up to $100K. It's a never-ending cycle of good karma.


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Lyft will make a serious run at Ubers business its only a matter of time!


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I rode today and did this. Hope it gets to us


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I would totally be in as a pax. Matching anything, especially to charity is awesome!!! Go Lyft!

Proud to be part of Lyft today


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Alright, I'm breaking down and wearing a Santa Hat, putting battery operated lights in my car and passing out the Starburst.

You can get some cheap lights at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

I must say with all the promotions Lyft is making to get passengers, the additional features like quick pay and now with a promotion which is designed to make passengers want to tip (and to tip at least $5) today. You've got to respect them for doing everything they can for drivers.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I saw that promo for us drivers too....#DeckYourLyft

I took a turn onto a street where Santa was making his rounds last weekend in Downey. Since the road was blocked with his Santa-mobile, they apologized and gave me a bunch of candy canes. I decided to place them in a jar in my car and the pax have loved them. I honestly never saw anyone get so excited about candy canes like several of my pax! They commented I was in the holiday spirit and loved it. I thought it was kind of neat.

Yep - I'm cheesy that way.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Chuck6988 said:


> I must say with all the promotions Lyft is making to get passengers, the additional features like quick pay and now with a promotion which is designed to make passengers want to tip (and to tip at least $5) today. You've got to respect them for doing everything they can for drivers.


True, enough, @chuck69!


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Lets see if it flys


At least Lyft is doing something for its drivers. You would never see anything remotely close to this from GRUBER.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> At least Lyft is doing something for its drivers. You would never see anything remotely close to this from GRUBER.


Lyft is giving back and educating their riders about tipping. Where as Uber is educating on how to be a cheap bastard and taking all they can. Good for you Lyft. If they tip $5 with Paypal charity gets $10. 
Cool beans


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I just saw this when I turned on my app to bed Detroit doesn't have many Lyft riders. I think it's great they are doing this


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Great for Lyft but don't expect our passengers tip $5 please. Lyft is becoming like Uber , big. With that we now have low income passengers as well. Right now, I am sitting in my car and waiting two low-lifers that looked like gangsters. I have no I dew what are they doing. Hopefully not robbing somebody .
It was a case here in San Diego, btw. Somebody stubbed with a knife somebody and run away in uber.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

If your concerned, stop/cancel the ride and tell Lyft after a 1 star.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck6988 said:


> I must say with all the promotions Lyft is making to get passengers, the additional features like quick pay and now with a promotion which is designed to make passengers want to tip (and to tip at least $5) today. You've got to respect them for doing everything they can for drivers.


They have converted me from an Uber only guy to 80LYFT/20Uber last night. I like the LYFT culture much better.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Transportador said:


> They have converted me from an Uber only guy to 80LYFT/20Uber last night. I like the LYFT culture much better.


I wish I could do more Lyft riders. They are not pushing in this market. It seems like Lyft is better received in some areas of the country more than others. The Detroit market is not one of them


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Lyft has drivers interest now, just not the volume of pax.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Dec 9, 2015)

That's why I'm hesitant to even try uber now 


vesolehome said:


> I wish I could do more Lyft riders. They are not pushing in this market. It seems like Lyft is better received in some areas of the country more than others. The Detroit market is not one of them


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Lyft has been offering a lot of rider promotions & increased their ridership a lot in my area since mid-oct. 

I promote them as I can. I made a custom promo code that's easy to remember & I went to the website and followed the link to get cards made with my promo code. They are pretty cheap and I give them out to all my pax that have not used lyft yet. I put the link to my promo code on fb & talk them up when appropriate. It all helps. There are a good amount of drivers in the area to handle increasing demand so when people try it they have a positive experience


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

And I get plenty of $5 tips - I drive a lot of upper middle class young professionals


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> Lyft has drivers interest now, just not the volume of pax.


It's time to promote Lyft and convert the riders...Uber will bust us for this I'm sure.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Well the $5 promo is going terribly so far for me. Out of 12 rides this week only 1 tipped a measly $1. I usually average 10% of tips a week. talk about a Baaa Humbug mentality.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Well the $5 promo is going terribly so far for me. Out of 12 rides this week only 1 tipped a measly $1. I usually average 10% of tips a week. talk about a Baaa Humbug mentality.


I received a few last night! Not sure if they were encouraged by the promo of if that's how they do, but I thoroughly appreciate it. Sincerely.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I did well on tips last night ($26 in tips on $44 in fares - one of the $5 tips was cash though), only 2 of the app-based tips were $5 or more.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

New to lyft did my first trip last night. Where do you see if you got tipped or not? Where in the app does it show how much the fare was? Uber app is way better.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Actual tips will appear in your daily driver summary.

However, with a little math-magic, you can estimate your tips earned by using the ExpressPay payout feature. Just look at your fares earned for the day, subtract 20%, and then see what shows up in ExpressPay (for example, if you had $30 earnings in fares, and $29 showing in ExpressPay, that would mean you had made $5 in tips).

Keep in mind that if you have multiple days of earnings in ExpressPay that you'll have to factor in previous day earnings into your calculations.


----------

